# Pulsadores en orcad?osciladores? y descargar el programa



## Damadelhielo (Abr 22, 2009)

Hola soy nueva aqui, y tras buscar en el buscador y leer algunos tutoriales sobre orcad, tengo dos problemas para realizar mi circuito electronico, el primero es que no encuentro un pulsador por ninguna libreria y aunque para otros componentes que no encuentro he optado, por crear una libreria, y crear el componente, en el caso del pulsador no se como crearlo. Luego tengo un segundo problema es que no tengo ni idea que libreria es la de los osciladores si alguien me lo puede indicar se lo agradeceria. Y bueno quizas tenga una duda extra y es que he leido por ahi, que habia un enlace por el foro, para descargarse el orcad, pero con el buscador no he encontrado nada, y probe en la pagina a bajarme la demo, que me vale para lo que queda de cuatrimestre, pero cuando le di, me puso 19horas y mi ordenador no aguanta tanto encendio,alguna sugerencia sobre un sistema mas rapido?

Siento molestar y Muchas gracias aunque no pudieras ayudarme


----------



## PepitoGrillorr (Abr 23, 2009)

En place part escribe sw y aparecen un boton de pulsadores e interruptores. En cuanto alos tutoriales no he encontrado nunca uno realmente bueno. Yo uso un libro que es para mi muy bueno pero me lo tuve que comprar. Creo que hay pocos componentes que no puedas encontrar. Seguramente estarán pero no los encuentras. Para buscar un componente dale a part search y escribes la referencia del componente, el comienzo o parte de ella entre asteriscos. ¿que oscilador buscas? ¿un 555?, escribe *555*. Yo uso una version 10.5 busca por la red emule o torrent pero no creo que sea mas rapido.


----------



## Damadelhielo (Abr 23, 2009)

Muchas gracias, por la ayuda, lo de los pulsadores a base de mirar libreria a libreria lo encontre, igual que el oscilar y la cuestion es que el oscilador no era un 555, era segun la tienda un oscilador ceramido de 8Mhz asique por ese nombre creo que no aparecia nada jaja igual que lo del truco de pulsador que sea SW no lo sabia, lo del part ya lo conocia y bueno te garantizo que el pic18f2525 y el sensor cny70 no estan jajaa que esos si conocia el nombre pero no estaban, ahora mi disputa sera con LCD y un motor, a ver que del motor no tengo nombre asique me veo libreria a libreria otra vez jajaj


----------

